# Free



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

Free Sinker Mold. 

See Marketplace.

Frank


----------



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

*Gone*

To Shooter


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gdogfcband said:


> To Shooter


one eyed, farm animal lov'in, tackle ho!!!!  ...whatcha know about pourin sinkers?....I hope you home owner's insurance is payed up!


----------

